# Keulenschnur



## Guppyfreund (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

zu welcher Keulenschnüre könnt ihr mir raten?

Ich habe jetzt die von Cormoran und eine NoName ausprobiert, die Cormoran ist bei einem Krauthänger gerissen, die NoName als ich einen großen Dorsch gedrillt habe... :v

Mit einer guten 0.30er passiert mir das nicht #c

Auf geflecht möchte ich nicht umsteigen, da ich oft bei Strömung und "Treibkraut" fische.

Gibt es auch normale monofile die gefärbt ist?


Gruß Sven


----------



## dorschiie (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

frage:
wieso kaufst du dir eine keulenschnur?
kaufe dir doch eine billig 50 er und gut ist.


----------



## Guppyfreund (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Mit einer 0.50er wirft man ja nicht weiter als 50-70m...


----------



## dorschiie (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Keulenschnur*



Guppyfreund schrieb:


> Mit einer 0.50er wirft man ja nicht weiter als 50-70m...


du sollst auch nicht die ganze spule damit befüllen.
sondern nur die ersten meter.
so 7 -8 meter.(schlagschnur)
auf deiner spule hast du deine normale schnur.
ich sage jetzt einfach mal eine 28ter mono oder eine 10-15ner geflochtene.
mit dem richtigen knoten hält das dann meist die ganze saison.


----------



## Guppyfreund (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Ja ok, so mache ich das ja jetzt auch 0.30er und dann 0.60er Schlagschnur.

Gibt es denn gefärbte monofile an die man Schlagschnüre anbinden kann?

Sagen wir mal eher mir kommt es auf die Farbmarkierungen an weil ich auch noch in der Dunkelheit immer wieder die gleiche Sandbank, Rinne oder Kante befischen will.

Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass die von mir getesteten Keulenschnüre nicht das Wahre sind und gehofft das ich hier ein paar Produktempfehlungen bekomme.


----------



## dorschiie (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Keulenschnur*



Guppyfreund schrieb:


> Ja ok, so mache ich das ja jetzt auch 0.30er und dann 0.60er Schlagschnur.
> 
> Gibt es denn gefärbte monofile an die man Schlagschnüre anbinden kann?
> 
> ...


stimmt. ist alles driss.

mach doch die markierungen selber.(edding oder stopper.)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

moin dorschiie

kauf dir tapertips von dega die hält #6benutze ich seit jahren.
und warscheinlich auch viele andere.
knallt nich so in den ringen als wenn du ne 50 mono vorschaltetst.

greez
andy


----------



## dorschiie (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

@ andy
tapertips habe ich auch schon versucht.
war aber nicht zufrieden damit da diese bei hängern zu oft abreissen. und man nicht die gelegenheit bekommt sie zulösen. also die hänger.
aber beim wurfvehalten sind sie besser da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Keulenschnur*



Guppyfreund schrieb:


> Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass die von mir getesteten Keulenschnüre nicht das Wahre sind und gehofft das ich hier ein paar Produktempfehlungen bekomme.


 
Ich fische die DEGA-Keulenschnur und habe nicht die geringsten Probleme damit.


----------



## Guppyfreund (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Hast du noch ne Ersatzschnur und könntest mal die Tragkraft testen?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Keulenschnur*



Guppyfreund schrieb:


> Hast du noch ne Ersatzschnur und könntest mal die Tragkraft testen?


 
Habe leider keine Handwage, mit der ich das testen könnte, aber mal schauen, was ich da regeln kann. Geht nur nicht von jetzt auf gleich.

Wenn sie nicht bei einem Hänger reist, habe ich sie teilweise 2 - 3 Jahre auf der Spule und habe selbst bei Krautgang noch keine Abrisse gehabt. Und mit Fisch dran schon garnicht....

Wobei die Tragkraft aus meiner Sicht keine große Rolle spielt, die werden sich alle nicht großartig unterscheiden. Ich fische eine 0,33er bei Sturm und 0,30er bei Ententeich, die haben eine 0,60er Schlagschnur. Also 7 -10 Kg tragen die immer und damit bekommst Du vom Strand definitiv jeden Fisch (auch Dubletten)aus dem Wasser.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

So, habe mir mal schnell ne Digitalwaage vom Nachbarn organisiert und hier die Ergebnisse:

0,30 bei 7,4 Kg am Knoten gerissen
0,33 bei 8,2 Kg mitten drin gerissen

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass die Schnur schon gefischt, somit im Einsatz war, also nicht neu.

Was Dir das Ergebnis nun bringt, musst Du selbst entscheiden.|kopfkrat


----------



## Guppyfreund (1. November 2007)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Die von mir getestete 0.28er NoName reißt schon wenn ich die an nen Eimer mit 4l Wasser hänge...

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe, das hat mich überzeugt |supergri


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. November 2007)

*AW: Keulenschnur*



Guppyfreund schrieb:


> Die von mir getestete 0.28er NoName reißt schon wenn ich die an nen Eimer mit 4l Wasser hänge...


 
Vielleich war die auch irgendwie überlagert...#c

Denn normal ist das nicht.|bigeyes


----------



## Guppyfreund (2. November 2007)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Ich habe mir jetzt Dega Keulenschnur und Dega Contol 4 Colors 200m 0.33mm 10,6kg, eine monofile die auch alle 25m andere Farben hat, gekauft. Für die monofile habe ich Dega Taper Tips dazu gekauft.

Will beides mal testen um zu gucken was mir besser gefällt, die Dega Control hat mich gerade mal 5,50€/Stk gekostet und die Angaben hören sich sehr vielversprechend an.


----------



## wishbone (5. November 2007)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

5,50 für die Dega ?? wo hast Du die denn her ? hast Du Mengenrabatt bekommen ?

Gruß Wishbone


----------



## Guppyfreund (6. November 2007)

*AW: Keulenschnur*

Bei M. in Kaltenkir..... 

Hab mir gleich 4 Stück geholt weil die so günstig war, die Keule kostete aber glaub ich 7,50€ (noch nicht getestet).

Die mono mit Taper Tips hat mir auf Aarö letzten Sonntag jeden Hänger mit 200g Kralle verziehen und jeden Fisch sicher an Land gebracht!

Bin begeistert, wenn ich wieder nen bissen Geld über habe werde ich mir die auch nochmal als 0.28er zum testen holen...


----------

